# Best Budget 3x3s of 2019 (Comparison) ft. Tingman



## TNL Cubing (Oct 18, 2019)

Hope this helps anyone looking at budget cubes, subscribe if you like it 7


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 18, 2019)

I believe the intention was to highlight cubes released in 2019, but the Kylin V2 M is from 2018. So I dunno.


----------



## Skittleskp (Oct 18, 2019)

Great collab!


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Dec 4, 2019)

TNL Cubing said:


> Hope this helps anyone looking at budget cubes, subscribe if you like it 7


Though this was a very high-quality video I think that your choice of budget cubes was very lack-luster. What about the Yulong V2? What about the Thunderclap V3? Not trying to hate, just questioning the choices of cubes...


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 4, 2019)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> Though this was a very high-quality video I think that your choice of budget cubes was very lack-luster. What about the Yulong V2? What about the Thunderclap V3? Not trying to hate, just questioning the choices of cubes...


Thanks for the feedback. 

The lowest price point were comparing the 4 best for their cost in my opinion (and dailypuzzles who test a lot of budget cubes). I did include the Yulong V2M in this comparison but not as thoroughly as the others because I do have multiple videos on it already that I mentioned in the video.
When i began making the video the Thunderclap V3M wasn't released yet and it does suck that I didn't get to put it in this video. I have separate videos on it since but I imagine you are more talking about the inclusion in this one roundup. I don't think the thunderclap V3 without magnets would hold up against many of these anyway because the magnetic version is even quite floppy and unstable.


----------

